# perfect storm



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

perfect storm for cape-ann, storm ended around 6pm with about 3", and the ocean effect snow started outa nowhere and it snowed form 7pm to 2am HARD! in the morning got another 3 to 4 inches and drifts, total snow fall , 7".....had all saterday night to plow and take our time....gotta love that ocean effect!payup


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

*same here*

It was perfect. forcast was 1-3" woke up with 8" of powder payup and had all sunday to plow with no big rush


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Forecasted here for 3-4'' and got almost, not quite 1/4''.:angry: :realmad: :redbounce


----------

